

ErlPort: Using Python from Erlang and LFE - renlinx
http://technicae.cogitat.io/2014/11/erlport-using-python-from-erlanglfe.html

======
oubiwann
I've update the blog post with these, but here they are in this context as
well:

* A more detailed follow-up to that post is here: [http://blog.lfe.io/tutorials/2014/12/03/1828-erlport-and-pyt...](http://blog.lfe.io/tutorials/2014/12/03/1828-erlport-and-python-making-more-calls-from-lfe/)

* There's now an even easier way to use Python from Erlang/LFE that wraps ErlPort: [https://github.com/lfex/py](https://github.com/lfex/py)

Also, the original post was re-blogged here, where the code is much more
legible: [http://blog.lfe.io/tutorials/2014/11/21/1508-erlport-
using-p...](http://blog.lfe.io/tutorials/2014/11/21/1508-erlport-using-python-
from-erlang-lfe/)

------
rvirding
Here is a good talk on getting erlang to talk with other systems,
[http://www.erlang-factory.com/berlin2014/robby-raschke](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/berlin2014/robby-raschke). It is of course completely accessible
from LFE.

